# Help PLEASE, goat in labor throwing up???



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

This is only our 3rd kidding and my lamancha is throwing up she is having some good contractions. Should I call a vet???? Go figure we were headed out for a family fun day and now she is having problems.  please help


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I would call the vet.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Absolutely get a vet now! I've never encountered a goat that is throwing up that hasn't been poisoned.....and one in labor that is vomiting is in dire need of a vet, prayers that she will be fine as well as her babies.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Vet cam and she stopped throwing up. He gave her dex and b complex. She could be sudo pregnant. Ahhh so frusterated right now. :'(


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

What is sudo preg??? I ask because I had a doe that did the same thing not to long ago, just she was not in labor, her temp droped and she was in pain so we put her down and took her kid, but always wondered what happened.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: ray:


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Jessica84 said:


> What is sudo preg??? I ask because I had a doe that did the same thing not to long ago, just she was not in labor, her temp droped and she was in pain so we put her down and took her kid, but always wondered what happened.


Where her body thinks she is pregnant and acts like it but she isn't. We will see!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohh well that was not my does case....ill keep guessing


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

It's sometimes called CloudBurst. 
I had a doe do that this year for the first time. 
Her tummy and udder developed all the way up to about a week out and then nothing. 
Had her ultra sounded to make sure all was ok.

Silly Goat!
:laugh:


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Ok ~ this might be a stupid question but can you milk a doe that developes an udder like that or is it just a hormonal thing and no milk is produced? Maybe it would not be good for the doe ...


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

You can milk them, just be very sure they aren't really pregnant first, it wouldn't be good to remove the plugs and/or colostrum.


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Yes, you have a point there. We have only experienced this once with a yearling doe but she didn't develope an udder ~ it was too early in her sudo pregnancy. I was just curious. I don't know if I would ever milk a doe in this situation without confirmation of the veterinarian that it was indeed a sudo pregnancy but then again we would probably do as we did last time; let the doe's body have a few months to get back to normal and then try to re-breed her. When it happened to us with the yearling doe we waited four months and then re-bred her and all was well ~ she freshened with triplets.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

We had another doe abort and her udder developed and she started self sucking so I milk her now and get about 5-6 cups one milking a day.
This doe has me puzzled she has the glazed over stary eyed look and she stands hard and firm and is pawing now so who knows i will wait and see. She just had some loose stool. This is so frusterating.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Was the vet able to give a reason why she was vomiting?
Did he check to see if she was dilated at all?


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

He couldn't determine why she was vomiting, he said she was still tight didnt say if she was dilated. I just have a bad feeling, that i cant explain. Her urine is stinky and her poop is soft could the dex or vitamin b do that?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

B vitamins will make the urine dark...soft poop could be from whatever she ate that caused the vomiting or she's "cleaning" out her bowels to prepare for birth.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

I had another doe in with her and she never got sick and they both eat out of the same feed. I don't think she ate anything bad... Let's hope she is getting ready for a baby! Thank you for tour advice. I am so frusterated and bummed out!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Here is a picture of her back side what do u think?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Lokking at her udder, she's not filled enough to be delivering now....even if she was a doe who would fill at the last minute, there would be more growth.

Her pooch is saying that she is pregnant....have you felt for kid movement? A palm in front of her udder gently pushing upward and using the other hand to gently push inward and release on her right side.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

liz said:


> Lokking at her udder, she's not filled enough to be delivering now....even if she was a doe who would fill at the last minute, there would be more growth.
> 
> Her pooch is saying that she is pregnant....have you felt for kid movement? A palm in front of her udder gently pushing upward and using the other hand to gently push inward and release on her right side.


I am going to hold her and my husband is going to try to push her. Uggghhh so tired. Her udder hasn't changed in over a week the vet said there is milk in there.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Her udder doesn't look like a laboring doe. I've had a couple in the past that didn't bag up until they went into labor, but by the time they were getting down to business they had more of a bag than that. But I agree with Liz that her pooch looks pregnant, very soft and swollen looking and things look a little loose.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

We tried pressing and my husband felt something then she made a funny noise and had a very soft loose poop! My husband moved just in time for it to miss him! She isn't lying down just has that start look and gets stiff for a few seconds at a time. She doesnt have any goop yet so hoping this is the early labor signs and she does have a baby and isn't sudo pregnant. Thank you all for the advice and encouragement! :shrug: :grouphug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am just now seeing this...how is your doe?


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yes, I'm very curious and hoping for the best but I think this sounds like something much more serious than labor...and with that udder I really doubt she is kidding...but thats just from my experience.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

We are just waiting she ate some today and her temp is normal. She hasn't vomited since yesterday morning so I am just checking on her frequently. Not sure what else to do.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

If she is off her feed with loose stool and prior vomitting I would be concerned. Has she been treated for poisoning? What about milk fever? When is her due date?


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

She is past due by a few days now. She vomitted Monday morning and had loose stool Monday but now she is eating and stool is back to normal. She has no more signs of labor I am at a loss for what could be going on. Any ideas, should I have the vet out again? She paws at the ground when she lays down and is a little more aggressive to the other goats but that's it. I am so new to goats and I really just don't have any idea on what to do at this point. If it is a sudo pregnancy what should I do?


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

You say she is overdue, what day is she on? A vet check may be a good thing depending on what day she is on. Sorry if I missed it in a post


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I would try a different vet. I REALLY don't think she is anywhere near kidding IF she is pregnant based on her udder. How are her ligaments? Vomiting is not a sign of labor. Vomiting usually means there is something seriously wrong, from toxemia to poisoning.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I have to second that thought, I'd get a different vets opinion. Surely a vet could tell if she were pregnant or not. You might end up getting an ultrasound and a blood panel done perhaps to see whats going on with her? If it helps, if she's only a few days over due and all is well she just may not be ready to deliver yet. We'v had does go 5 days over their due date, one went a full week over, and I had exact due dates for them.

I hope she is fine, and if this is a false pregnancy, hopefully it gets out of her system and you can get her bred. So sorry your going through this


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Just sent my son out to clean the pen, since I threw my back out yesterday  and he came and got me. Hershey my doe has a light amber string if goop! Now we will keep an eye on her in the stall! A small emount of worthy is lifted!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Hope everything turns out picture perfect... Good luck


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay...seriously you have to update...the suspense is going to be too much...!!!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

I will update, right now she just has a steady stream of goop!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: Happy kidding....


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

No kids yet, but hopefully soon. Her ligaments are tender and there is a little goop. She is a FF so it could be awhile. i am hoping her udder will start filling, it is a little bigger than yesterday but not by much. Thank you all for your support!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

seren said:


> No kids yet, but hopefully soon. Her ligaments are tender and there is a little goop. She is a FF so it could be awhile. i am hoping her udder will start filling, it is a little bigger than yesterday but not by much. Thank you all for your support!


Anything yet? I hope everything is fine, any chance you could give an updated photo? :hug:


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> seren said:
> 
> 
> > No kids yet, but hopefully soon. Her ligaments are tender and there is a little goop. She is a FF so it could be awhile. i am hoping her udder will start filling, it is a little bigger than yesterday but not by much. Thank you all for your support!
> ...


Her ligamnets keep coming and going and the goop is still there. She is determined to keep me on my toes! I love her temperment but not sure I can handle her procrastination. I just keep praying her udder will fill it is still so small. I will try to get a picture in the morning maybe there will be babies!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Here are a few pictures. Since I keep just showing her back side I decided to show you what she looks like! Her ligaments keep going soft then hard again and the goop keeps coming and going is this normal she is a FF?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She's likely not in labor...she's losing her plug, most does will start to lose the plug of mucous anywhere from 4 weeks to a few days before they are due. I know this was asked before but do you have a breed date for her?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Our FF lost her plug several weeks before kidding date. Drove us nuts XD


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

No breed date she was in the pen with a buck for awhile. I believe we picked her up around the end of Febuary but I lost my calander when my phone crashed. Maybe i am off by a week or two. Ugghhh


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well... the latest she could deliver if she was bred shortly before you got her the end of February would be around August 1st


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

liz said:


> Well... the latest she could deliver if she was bred shortly before you got her the end of February would be around August 1st


I am so mad I lost my calendar when my phone crashed, it makes this super hard and I feel like such a dummy. Thank you all for the help!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww she's such a pretty girl  I don't know what to say except wait and just try to be patient <hard I know!>. Have you put your hands on her belly to feel for movement? Maybe after she is finished eating, put your hands on her belly, and wait, and then just slowly move around and put your hand on her belly in front of her udder. Usually if I can't feel the kids moving/kicking on the sides I can on the bottom of her belly in front of the udder. And usually after feeding time is when I felt them the best.

Goop can happen for weeks before they kid, I know it's frustrating! First two goats we ever bought were pregnant with a 'guestimate' date haha.... Being new I freaked every time I saw goop or saw them paw the ground LOL
Her udder definitely looks like it could use more filling. Is it possible you picked her up in March?

The ligaments feeling soft then hard then soft, etc. etc. is very normal, in fact most of my does do this and it drives me nuts, especially when they go over their due date LOL But when they 'disappear' and you can't feel them again, then you know things are going to happen SOON.

Good Luck and I'm keeping your girl in my thoughts and prayers! I hope she does give you some beautiful babies just like her, she's adorable!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Yup, ligaments come and go for awhile before actual labor. They can do that for a couple of weeks prior. And I've had some producing goop for several weeks before delivery...just slowly losing the plug over time. I would expect her bag to fill more before actual delivery. But the final loss of ligaments is usually pretty definite. It should feel different than what you have been feeling (the extreme, almost gone looseness). You will dig and dig for those suckers and won't be able to find them anywhere...her hip will likely get very steep as well and her back end may or may not get really puffy looking.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

So the lady I bought her from came by today and felt around and said she didnt feel anything. I paid for the breeding and she has now sold the buck. I will just wait and see we think I picked her up on March 6th by her calander. If she isn't pregnant do i ask for a refund on the breeding. I am just frusterated. Time will tell!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It's not her fault that it didn't take, but you can politely ask if it's possible to try again, and see if she will offer it for free.

And I do hate to say this but ... it's possible she is still carrying, but the babies didn't make it.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> It's not her fault that it didn't take, but you can politely ask if it's possible to try again, and see if she will offer it for free.
> 
> And I do hate to say this but ... it's possible she is still carrying, but the babies didn't make it.


If the baby didn't make it will she deliver on her own?
We can't re breed because she sold the buck


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't know what it would cost, if it would be too much, but what if you have an ultrasound done? That would most likely take care of any guessing, and then if she is not pregnant I would definitely ask for your $$ back.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Or you could do a blood test...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree... getting a preg test will help.. take the guess work out of it... 

If the Doe didn't take...the breeder needs to refund your money or set you up with a free breeding with her other buck.... 

Feeling for baby movement... doesn't tell you much...there has been some of my Does.. that I could never feel movement at all... but yet... they delivered healthy babies...


How does her vulva look?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ I agree.. last year I had a doe I couldn't feel ANYTHING! and she kidded triplets! And all does to boot!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> I agree... getting a preg test will help.. take the guess work out of it...
> 
> If the Doe didn't take...the breeder needs to refund your money or set you up with a free breeding with her other buck....
> 
> ...


 :shrug: :shrug: At this point I would have to have the vet out again to do blood work he didn't do that when he was here. I wish I had been thinking clearly that morning. Man.... 
Her vuvla is longer and more stretched looking than any of my other does. She had white/clear goop last week so now I will just wait and keep feeding her like she is pregnant. 
The breeder doesn't have a buck and I paid $50.00 for the breeding. It isn't the cost of the breeding it is the cost of the feed for the last 5 months that is a bummer we bought her specifically for milk so it is just kinda a bummer all the way around. And the fact that I bought another doe and let them keep her to show and she was pregnant. Then I got a call they said I needed me to come pick her up they didn't want to show her anymore. I picked her up when it was dark and the next day I saw blood, never saw a fetus and she was 3 months along and did the blood test and she came back open. No refund on the buck fee or replacement because she was pregnant. I am just disappointed in the situation. But you live and learn and I won't make the mistake of that situation again. Now because


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm sorry about the other doe who miscarried ... sometimes the stress of traveling while pregnant will cause that.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

She could still be bred (unless I missed a blood test result).

If you picked her up in March she still has baking time.

I agree wiith the stress of travel causing a miscarrage. that along with a new home and all, it can sure happen.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

White goop could be her losing her plug OR could just be her coming into heat. You said her ligaments were softening quite a bit and then coming back. They shouldn't be doing that unless she is pregnant, and that can happen concurrently with the losing of the plug (which can take several weeks.) Don't give up hope yet. If she is only carrying a single or small twins, etc. you may not be able to feel kid movement at all at any time during the pregnancy. She might even be carrying them up high so they are not sitting on the floor of the uterus. For me, I just keep checking ligaments and udder religiously. She could have been experiencing a phantom pregnancy. If you picked her up in March, I would count 155 days from the day you picked her up. If not kids by then, then the previous owner can't say she MIGHT still kid because she would be going way overdue at that point. I would then ask if a refund is possible. Without a contract, if she wants to be a snot about it, there isn't anything you can do. And in all honestly, with a contract, there isn't anything you can actually do unless you want to sue the person...which would cost way more than the actual breeding fee anyways.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

firelight27 said:


> White goop could be her losing her plug OR could just be her coming into heat. You said her ligaments were softening quite a bit and then coming back. They shouldn't be doing that unless she is pregnant, and that can happen concurrently with the losing of the plug (which can take several weeks.) Don't give up hope yet. If she is only carrying a single or small twins, etc. you may not be able to feel kid movement at all at any time during the pregnancy. She might even be carrying them up high so they are not sitting on the floor of the uterus. For me, I just keep checking ligaments and udder religiously. She could have been experiencing a phantom pregnancy. If you picked her up in March, I would count 155 days from the day you picked her up. If not kids by then, then the previous owner can't say she MIGHT still kid because she would be going way overdue at that point. I would then ask if a refund is possible. Without a contract, if she wants to be a snot about it, there isn't anything you can do. And in all honestly, with a contract, there isn't anything you can actually do unless you want to sue the person...which would cost way more than the actual breeding fee anyways.


Thank you for the advice! I will sit down with my calandar today!

THANK YOU ALL FOR ALL OF YOUR HELP, SUGGESTIONS AND SUPPORT!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: ray:


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

Still no babies. So if I go off the breeders date the last possible date is August 10th. Her Vulcan is stretched and enlarged and she has milk in her very small udder, should I be worried or give her something in case it is a sudo pregnancy? Just not sure what to do?


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I wouldn't worry too much about her not kidding yet if she could be due as late as August 10th. I've had a couple FF not bag up at all until the day they went into labor. I would really just keep checking the ligaments the most. I would have been having a complete panic attack about the vomiting, however.


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

firelight27 said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about her not kidding yet if she could be due as late as August 10th. I've had a couple FF not bag up at all until the day they went into labor. I would really just keep checking the ligaments the most. I would have been having a complete panic attack about the vomiting, however.


I was worried and my husband doesn't often say I can call the vet but he called for me. She only vomited a few hours and has not done it since. It is still a mystery why she would have.... :whatgoat:


----------

